# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : les algorithmes de tri expliqus avec des danses folkloriques

## Idelways

*Humour : les algorithmes de tri expliqus avec des danses folkloriques*
*Par les tudiants de l'universit de Sapientia en Roumanie*



Si les dveloppeurs professionnels ordonnent  leurs programmes au quotidien, souvent mme inconsciemment, d'effectuer des oprations de tri, ils ne pensent que trs rarement aux mcanismes derrire ces oprations, implmentes pour eux par les plus bas niveaux des langages.

En revanche, les tudiants en premier cycle des sciences informatiques, sous les tendres frules de leurs enseignants, apprennent souvent les prmices de la programmation en reproduisant, anne aprs anne, les mmes algorithmes de tri de base ; barbant, mais obligatoire.

Les reprsentations graphiques et les simulations pour expliquer ces algorithmes ne manquent pas, mais les tudiants de l'universit de Sapientia en Roumanie ont souhait faire mieux, tout en mettant en relief la richesse culturelle de l'Europe de l'Est.

Rsultat, quatre vidos de danses folkloriques, qui dmontrent, tape par tape et avec des pas parfois mal assurs, le droulement des quatre "AlgoRythmes" tri par propagation (ou  bulles), le tri de Shell, le tri par insertion et le tri par slection.














*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## oussi

Original comme ide,
j'aime bien
 ::ccool::

----------


## air-dex

Je comprend maintenant pourquoi certains tris sont aussi peu performants. Si les octets dansent le quadrille  chaque instruction...  ::aie:: 

Est-ce qu'il y a buffer overflow quand les acteurs vont en coulisses ?  ::aie:: 

Et puis ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que tu peux toujours introduire une Segmentation Fault dans ton scnario pour arrter d'urgence ton spectacle.  ::aie::

----------


## FaridM

Vraiment sympa !

Si j'apprennai l'algorithmique comme a, j'arriverai peut-tre  devenir bon.  ::aie::

----------


## yoyo3d

Bon, si c'est efficace, on se demande parfois pourquoi vous dbitez des tones et des tones de tutos PDF alors qu'avec ce genre d'approche a  l'air si ....simple.

quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer le C# avec des panneaux de signalisation routiere... ::mrgreen:: 
merci

----------


## RaphAstronome

Sympa mais il manque le QuickSort, pourtant assez incontournable.

----------


## Auteur

> Sympa mais il manque le QuickSort, pourtant assez incontournable.


Avec le French Cancan a doit tre possible  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gnoce

> Avec le French Cancan a doit tre possible


J'ai la musique dans la tte maintenant  ::aie:: .
Tin tin tintintintintin tin tintintintintin tin ...

----------


## Auteur

> J'ai la musique dans la tte maintenant .
> Tin tin tintintintintin tin tintintintintin tin ...


Orphe aux Enfers "galop infernal" de Jacques Offenbach  :;):

----------


## Ju1.0

Offenbach bien sur, mais j'aurai dis la fin de l'ouverture de La Belle-Hellne

----------


## prgasp77

J'aurais tant aim voir le tri par tas et le tri fusion  ::):

----------


## Auteur

> Offenbach bien sur, mais j'aurai dis la fin de l'ouverture de La Belle-Hellne


Rat  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'aurais tant aim voir le tri par tas et le tri fusion


Quelles danses proposes-tu ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## prgasp77

Pour le tri par tas, facile ! Le tri semble tellement erratique que je proposerais la danse des pileptiques techtonik.

Pour le tri fusion ... je ne sais pas. Un ide ?

----------


## sihammaster

Esprant voir a aussi pour l'Algorithme de colonies de fourmis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Garuda

Excellent ! Enfin un peu de douceur et d'humour dans ce monde de brutes !

----------


## dvilink

Intelligent, instructif, divertissant et amusant. Un vritable travail d'enseignement qui ne relve pas de la vrit rvle. J'aime et je bookmarke, a peut toujours servir.

----------


## air-dex

> Esprant voir a aussi pour l'Algorithme de colonies de *fourmis*


Pourquoi pas une danse indienne en tenue d'Apache pour les Ant ?  ::aie::

----------


## nawaras

TRS INTRESSANT, MERCI BEAUCOUP POUR LE PARTAGE ::ccool::

----------


## prgasp77

DTERRAGE DE TOPIQUE ! MERCI BEAUCOUP DE NOUS RAPPELER SON EXISTANCE !



(Je m'excuse auprs des 56K)

----------


## air-dex

> (Je m'excuse auprs des 56K)


 ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Moi aussi je m'excuse  ::aie::

----------

